# Is your weight affecting your career?



## Tina (Jun 2, 2008)

The article is more supportive than I thought it would be, frankly, and Lynn McAfee is quoted here, which is cool.

*Is your weight affecting your career?*
Allison Van Dusen

You nailed a phone interview for a new job. But once you meet your prospective boss in person, things go downhill quickly. Either your meeting is cut short or you're abruptly told the position has been filled.

The scenario is an all-too-familiar one for a number of overweight people who have experienced weight-based discrimination in the workforce. While many victims of the bias have suspected their appearance has been hurting their careers, two new studies analyzing decades' worth of research show just how pervasive the problem is.

Go to Forbes.com to view the slideshow

(Opens new window)
"This is not just something on the margins," says Mark Roehling, Michigan State University associate professor of human resources management and author of an upcoming meta-analysis of 30 studies examining weight-based discrimination in controlled employment settings. "At the obesity level and higher, we have every reason to believe [discrimination] is having a very significant impact on people."

Weight-based discrimination consistently affects every aspect of employment, from hiring to firing, promotions, pay allocation, career counselling and discipline, according to Roehling's work.

The bias appears to be most prominent during the hiring process, when an employer knows a potential employee the least and therefore is most likely to be influenced by stereotypes (such as fat people are lazy), says Cort Rudolph, a Wayne State University researcher. Rudolph presented his meta-analysis of 25 studies on the topic at a conference of the Society for Industrial and Organizational Psychology in April.

The bulk of research has also shown that the bias tends to be felt most by overweight white women, who are battling both the glass ceiling and the stigma of being heavy. A 2004 study by Cornell University Associate Professor John Cawley found that when the average white woman puts on an additional 64 pounds, her wages drop 9%. (Some studies have shown that overweight white women are evaluated more harshly than overweight African American women and that African Americans tend to be more accepting of large body types, according to Roehling.) More...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank goodness this doesn't seem to be happening in nursing. There is so much of a shortage that they're happy to have our heads and hearts, regardless of our size. For me personally it affected my ability to do my job, but it didn't affect my hire-ability, which is good.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 2, 2008)

I was lucky enough to not have been effected in terms of being hired due to my weight. I am an Early Childhood Teacher as you know, although I have now applied for disability due to the progression of my MS. My actual weight did effect how I felt, as this particular profession can be very demanding physically.
I have been the target of hatred and discrimination from co workers about my weight though. I felt that acutely.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 2, 2008)

For me, no. I work for a very small, family owned company, and my boss is 3 times my size. 

I have heard of other people who've had issues though. It's not right, but it does happen.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Jun 3, 2008)

This doesn't seem to be a problem in librarianship, though I can understand some of the concerns of someone hiring a person of larger size to be a librarian--the job is, more than occasionally, physically-demanding, and requires someone that can stay on their feet for hours at a time for certain tasks. That's not to say that a lot of what I do isn't desk work, but I often find myself in stacks gathering things that haven't been cataloged, and hauling several trucks worth of books and maps across the library on some days. This becomes an issue of mobility as well as physical strength/stamina.


----------



## Keb (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm going through a job search right now, and I'm terrified that my weight will make things harder . Job hunting is hard enough without extra worries like this.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 3, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Thank goodness this doesn't seem to be happening in nursing. There is so much of a shortage that they're happy to have our heads and hearts, regardless of our size. For me personally it affected my ability to do my job, but it didn't affect my hire-ability, which is good.



I'm really glad you did not have that particular problem in the field. I can tell from many of your posts I've read that you are a caring, intelligent individual you would really make the best of things for a patient.

Not everyone is that lucky, though. When I went to college, I originally was going to major in Nursing. After one semester, the time came for my application to the School of Nursing within the University I attended. This included a physical. Immediately upon the beginning of the second semester, the Dean of that School called me in for a meeting and said that my admission would be dependent upon me losing weight. At the time, I weighed about 265, and I was very fit. By the end of the year, since I had also had some difficulty with my required Science classes, I changed majors.

Then I went into teaching. Schools were very happy to have me sub, and I got many interviews based upon my resume, but wasn't hired until I applied for a teaching job at a residential treatment center. I worked at that one until it was closed 3 years later, and then the new company that took over the license kept me on. But they downsized a lot, keeping only two teachers. Both of us were single women at the time. Looking back, I got the idea that we were hired b/c we most needed a job and would put up with more crap. (The other gal and I both believed this.)

So after 4 years of the new company, I quit that job. Frank and I were married by that time. I again subbed for a year, but was unable to find full-time teaching. So I took a job in Customer Service, luckily for a company that deals with other businesses, not individuals, and I must admit we are good . I don't think my weight is holding me back at that job, and my supervisor has no qualms about letting us all know my call volume is high and mistake ratio is low. I finally feel valued for my skills and abilities, as well as work ethic.

Wow, longer post than I intended. Hope others' experiences are better than mine.


----------



## Friday (Jun 3, 2008)

I haven't had any problem at my job with Management although a few co-workers over the years have tried to harass me. That usually doesn't last long as I'm pretty sharp tongued with idiots. I don't think it would have held me back had I been fool enough to want to go into management, many of the male supes are men of size so it would make it real easy to turn it into an EEO thing if I lost a promotion due to size. Our plant mngr at the moment is a woman who weighs close to 400lbs. Hasn't stopped her advancement. Of course, neither has incompetence or borderline paranoia. Go figure.


----------



## Tad (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't think that my weight has had a direct effect on my career, but:

1) I'm not all that big. Obese by the medical charts, but by at least one set of internet charts only in the heaviest 1/10 or 1/8 or so for my age and gender. Which is not to say that there is no discrimination possible at my size, but I'm sure it is quite different than being in the heaviest 1/100 or even 1/1000 for my age and gender.

2) I work at technology companies, which are pretty famous for mostly not caring too much who you are, as long as you produce. The stereotype is far from totally true, there is discrimination of various types, but ability to provide results is still really highly valued, and helpful.

3) I've tended to work in niches, where there is not a lot of direct competition. The question becomes more 'how well does what you need match up with what I do?' and less 'which of the people who could do this do you prefer?' (this is not entirely accidental, weight was one contributing issue to me choosing this route)

4) I'm fairly physically active, and I try to include mentions of this on my resume and in any preliminary phone interviews, mentioning in there somewhere how I like to bike to work, or that I enjoy skiing, or whatever. So that as much as possible I've planted the idea in their heads that I'm active before they see me, to counter the impression from me being fat.

-Ed


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 3, 2008)

I had no problem getting hired. I work in social services, and there does seem to be a higher percentage of large people working for the government than you might see elsewhere. Must be that free cheese or something  

Promotional opportunities were something altogether different, though. Since I've lost weight, I've had no problems at all bouncing from one area to another as it suits me. Prior to losing weight, I was stuck in the same position for more than 3 years. I'm not sure how much of that had to do with fat stereotypes, and how much was that I was perhaps less qualified or spectacular than I thought I was  But I suspect that at least part of it was due to the assumptions that people made about me, based only on my weight.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 3, 2008)

My weight has never impacted my career opportunities - either being hired or moving up the ladder, as I have at every place I've worked.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 3, 2008)

It hasn't affected my 9-5 much but it has affected my ability to get singing gigs and nail auditions. It's made me a little gun shy actually, I was ready to quit.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 3, 2008)

Friday said:


> I haven't had any problem at my job with Management although a few co-workers over the years have tried to harass me. That usually doesn't last long as I'm pretty sharp tongued with idiots. I don't think it would have held me back had I been fool enough to want to go into management, many of the male supes are men of size so it would make it real easy to turn it into an EEO thing if I lost a promotion due to size. Our plant mngr at the moment is a woman who weighs close to 400lbs. Hasn't stopped her advancement. Of course, neither has incompetence or borderline paranoia. Go figure.


I can't say my size has been a major impediment to my career, and I *am* fool enough to be in management. 

When my size has been a hurdle, it was probably a blessing in disguise in the long run. On some of my job searches several years ago, I had a few interviewers who seemed very interested in me until we met face-to-face, and then they looked crestfallen at how fat I was. But that batch of interviews landed me at my present company, and I probably wouldn't have wanted to work at those other places anyway, so it worked out for the best.

Without a doubt the most obvious time my weight got in the way of my career was when our well-liked office manager retired and I was in line for the promotion. Instead, one of the big muckymucks passed over me in favor of a thin and pretty woman who clearly got the promotion for reasons other than her "professional" abilities. Wow did I ever see red when that back-stabber got the job! Several colleagues urged me to file a complaint, but after I calmed down, I realized her promotion was majorly unpopular in our office. So I swallowed my pride and bided my time. The more she tried to throw her miniscule weight around, the more she pissed off everyone, and the more her incompentency stood out. Within 6 months she crashed and burned and was out the door, and then I had the job. It was probably lucky for me that it happened like that. Had I immediately followed my popular predecessor, I would have had a very hard act to follow. Instead I followed a conniving little bitch, so I compared very well indeed. 

Yet another valuable service my fat has provided.


----------



## GordoNegro (Jun 3, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> It hasn't affected my 9-5 much but it has affected my ability to get singing gigs and nail auditions. It's made me a little gun shy actually, I was ready to quit.



Hoping that does not happen as it would be a great loss overall.

Though for my job, medically they do check for BMI, BP and from what I've told, start to nag you to slim down when you 260lbs or more.
I will say that I've already looked into promotions etc. to where those are not factors in stopping a steady paycheck.


----------



## Raqui (Jun 3, 2008)

weight issues lead to me squashing because I couldnt get a job. So i know this is true.


----------



## Tracy (Jun 3, 2008)

My weight has never interfered with my career opportunities. However, when the insurance agency that I work for merged with another small agency in January 2007 I have had to deal with a female boss who thinks that to be accepted and beautiful you have to be THIN.  At the beginning I thought I would go CRAZY listening to her go on about how fat (she is a size 10) she is and how she needs to diet. In June of 2007 they hired a lady who works up front with me and of course she is thin. The favortism that the female boss shows to this lady is so unreal (they have become the best of friends). The female boss tries really hard to get under my skin by doing and saying little things. I wish she would realize that I do not give a damn about her opinion of me. I have gone back to school to make a career change and I hope my female boss is still here the day I turn in my notice. I have a feeling she will be very shocked to learn my opinion of her.


----------



## Friday (Jun 4, 2008)

TallFatSue said:


> I can't say my size has been a major impediment to my career, and I *am* fool enough to be in management.
> 
> When my size has been a hurdle, it was probably a blessing in disguise in the long run. On some of my job searches several years ago, I had a few interviewers who seemed very interested in me until we met face-to-face, and then they looked crestfallen at how fat I was. But that batch of interviews landed me at my present company, and I probably wouldn't have wanted to work at those other places anyway, so it worked out for the best.
> 
> ...



And a fine manager I'm sure you are, but I can guarantee you would not want to be a frontline postal supervisor. There's a reason that they get taken out first when an employee 'go's postal'. Many of them are petty, stupid morons (of both sexes) who get what little satisfaction they have in life out of pushing people around just because they can. The few good ones are rapidly marked as unpromotable because as one I know was told, 'If your people like you, you're doing something wrong.'.

No joke, just reality at the PO.


----------



## bexy (Jun 4, 2008)

i certainly dont think it has affected my career. at present working in a sex shop, i thought my size might have been a hindrance to me getting hired. however as we sell bbw mags and dvds, my boss loves the fact that there is someone working for the company to represent another side of the spectrum! oh and my dashing personality and experience helped too of course lol.

the only time it ever affected me was working in a clothes store, that carried a plus size line but was mainly a size 6-18 range. i was always put in fitting rooms. when i eventually challenged it was told they needed the other girls on the shop floor to advertise the "nice" clothes. 

i left a few weeks later, as i asked for extra pay i was entitled to (as per my company handbook) and then overheard my boss make the comment "she must be a fenian she knows her rights".

VERY OFFENSIVE in northern ireland. a fenian is a derogatory word for a catholic and even though i am of no religious affilitiation i demanded an apology letter and left.


----------



## Tina (Jun 4, 2008)

I have to say I feel it's affected mine in the past. Maybe it will affect how people receive me when I take my jewelry around to local shops, too. Especially with the blasted rollator. Not only my career, but finding work.

One time, I went to a clothing store (not plus-size, because back then there weren't many) looking for work. The woman looked me up and down (all 180 lbs of me) and said, "YOU want to work for ME?"

Well, not now, you twat.

I figure, though, best to have that stuff out of the way from the start, but it can still be disconcerting.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jun 4, 2008)

I've had a lot of discrimination, actually. I've been on eight job interviews in the past 2 months, 7 of which I had phone interviews prior to my face-to-face interview. One interview was at a doctor's office, and I was actually asked "Are you presently doing anything about your weight?" I said that it was none of his business and left. I've been told I'm overqualified for jobs (which is a lie) .. or simply that another candidate has been chosen. Its never been said outloud why I haven't been hired at another job, however.. the look on people's face when I walk through the door speaks volumes. 

At my job that I hold currently.. it wasn't an issue. I was welcomed with open arms, I wasn't looked down on, and my boss actually switched the office chair that was here when I started because it was fairly high off the ground and had arms on it. I could sit in it, but I was uncomfortable. I would stay if he would just pay me a salary that matched the work I'm doing. I'm *severely* underpaid. :/

Sorry, turned into a bit of a rant.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 4, 2008)

I just have a hard time agreeing with this I never had an issue when job hunting. Maybe it's the way they carry themselves, I don't know I just know I've never experienced that type of discrimation.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 4, 2008)

Tina said:


> Well, not now, you twat.



I think this needs to go into my sig


----------



## Tina (Jun 4, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I just have a hard time agreeing with this I never had an issue when job hunting. Maybe it's the way they carry themselves, I don't know I just know I've never experienced that type of discrimation.


I am trying not to read that as insulting, even though it certainly could be taken that way. Consider yourself lucky. I don't think one can assume that everyone who is discriminated against carries themselves like a victim or target.


ekmanifest said:


> I think this needs to go into my sig


Heh.  *waves at EK*


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 4, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I just have a hard time agreeing with this I never had an issue when job hunting. Maybe it's the way they carry themselves, I don't know I just know I've never experienced that type of discrimation.



This is something I've thought about as well. Honestly, before Dims, I had no interaction with other fat people (except my dad, who is a doctor). I would occasionally watch some show where someone would be talking about how much they would be discriminated because of their weight and I would think, hmmm, that hasn't ever happened to me.

I do think part of it is the attitude you bring into any experience. However, through my involvement with Dimensions I just see that it is like everything else, your life experiences are going to dictate how you show up in a certain situation - and if you've experienced that type of discrimination in the past or are worried about it because others you know have experienced it, that fear is going to affect your confidence. Although I certainly have those types of fears in other areas - I don't have them as far as it comes to my career.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 4, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I just have a hard time agreeing with this I never had an issue when job hunting. Maybe it's the way they carry themselves, I don't know I just know I've never experienced that type of discrimation.



Could have something to do with the field that you're applying in, Rhonda. Could be many variables. I wouldn't automatically assume that everyone who faces some kind of discrimination carries him/herself unfavorably. I certainly didn't, and don't. 

Prior to completing my degree and required certifications, I worked in sales & customer service. That was during a time when the manufacturing industry was practically begging for qualified individuals, turn-over was high (and favored employees, who simply got better paying jobs elsewhere, and practically at the drop of a hat). Employers couldn't afford to be outrageously choosy, at least not in that industry. Much of the discrimination that I faced revolved around promotional and "goodie bag" type opportunities -- like, for instance, the chance to travel or attend trade shows. I do not discount that I was simply not always the best qualified for these opportunities ... but there were times when I was convinced that it had less to do with my abilities and more to do with how I was perceived. Doubly so, when taking into consideration vaguely insulting remarks made to/about me and my body size (i.e., "jokes" about how I couldn't get a new chair because I'd just break it or "good-natured ribbing" about me eating more than my fair share at company-sponsored dinners). 

What I've observed is that the better educated some people are, the more outrageously bigoted they can be. Although I should know better by now, it still sometimes manages to surprise me ... hearing a college-educated professional with a Master's degree making fun of a client for being so large that he is considered disabled ... or hanging up the phone with someone who speaks English as a second language and going off on a tangent about how he/she should "learn ze Engrish" upon getting "off the boat" and landing in this country.


----------



## goldilocks829 (Jun 4, 2008)

The last couple interviews I had I actually talked about my size and the fact that it wouldn't affect my job performance, etc. I'm a laid-back kind of person and I make interviews less formal if possible. Some people like it, some people don't. You just never know what you're going to get and what they're going to think. It does catch people off-guard if you bring it up though. I think it's kinda fun. 

There is definitely discrimination out there when it comes to job interviews. I was even turned down for an apartment many, many years ago once she saw me in person. On the phone, they had a bunch of available units. When I showed up, *surprise*, none were available at the time. 

My 2 cents!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 4, 2008)

No - so far my weight hasn't affected my career. But it will be interesting to see how it pans out as I'm currently in the market for a new job.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 4, 2008)

My weight has definitely kept me from getting jobs I had applied for in the past...of course they were usually receptionist or hotel desk positions-things like that. One woman that interviewed actually said to me "As the receptionist, you would be the first impression our clients would have of our company. Do you think that would be appropriate?" I don't remember what I said but I KNOW I turned really red, and finished the interview the best that I could. Fortunately I have a great job now and no problem at all.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 4, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I just have a hard time agreeing with this I never had an issue when job hunting. Maybe it's the way they carry themselves, I don't know I just know I've never experienced that type of discrimation.



You are VERY lucky to have never experienced any kind of discrimination. I don't think that because some of us have been discriminated against means that we have low self esteems or look like slobs. Weight discrimination is definitely a legitimate concern and issue, and I'm glad to know that it hasn't affected all of us!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 4, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> You are VERY lucky to have never experienced any kind of discrimination. I don't think that because some of us have been discriminated against means that we have low self esteems or look like slobs. Weight discrimination is definitely a legitimate concern and issue, and I'm glad to know that it hasn't affected all of us!



Very true - my partner's mother is an ssbbw; she is highly educated, articulate and well coiffed...she was applying for a job as a principal about 2 years ago and was turned down. It wasn't because she wasn't qualified, but it was because she was super fat. In fact, over the phone, things were peachy - she was told it was a permanent position and a date for an interview was scheduled...during the interview, however, she was told the job was only temporary as the school would be closing to less than satisfactory test scores. 

What a cop out.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 5, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> The last couple interviews I had I actually talked about my size and the fact that it wouldn't affect my job performance, etc. I'm a laid-back kind of person and I make interviews less formal if possible. Some people like it, some people don't. You just never know what you're going to get and what they're going to think. It does catch people off-guard if you bring it up though. I think it's kinda fun.




When I interviewed for my current job, I had to ask for a chair w/o arms, but it was provided without anyone blinking an eye. When I got the job and was shown my cubicle, they had already made sure I had an armless chair. I don't believe I have been discriminated against at all there. And while I am probably overqualified for the job (close to a Master's Degree in Education, but working in Customer Service), I think I'm happier there than I ever was in the classroom. Pay is lower, but the atmosphere is very pleasant and most of the people are great.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 5, 2008)

snipped... 


TallFatSue said:


> When my size has been a hurdle, it was probably a blessing in disguise in the long run. On some of my job searches several years ago, I had a few interviewers who seemed very interested in me until we met face-to-face, and then they looked crestfallen at how fat I was. But that batch of interviews landed me at my present company, and I probably wouldn't have wanted to work at those other places anyway, so it worked out for the best.



Sue, I can empathize with your interview instances as well, and the sentiment about it all being 'for the best' like the old cliche says. 

I feel fortunate to be part of an organization that seems quite fat-friendly. It was one of the significant factors of my decision to work for them in their treasury department. Two colleagues in my building are a man who looks to be perhaps 450lbs or more (and slowly losing weight regularly/the old-fashioned way) and our front desk receptionist, who is a chunky bit of a thing at about 5'8" and 190/200lbs. Another woman there was hired at a bit shorter than myself and 250, but has since had wls. In another program/building, there's a woman who towers over my 5'6 (lol wishful thinking. perhaps in heels)," 320 or so frame at like 6'2" and prob. about 480lbs, albeit, I can't be sure about my estimates. It's not like I run up to them in the corridors and measure them or try to pick them up  We're all hardworking, intelligent (well, I have my moments. ha) people who are really not all that different than people who are standard size. I'm elated I didn't settle for a place with people who would look down their noses at me if something went awry and chalk it up to my fatness as prime contributor. :happy: I think you can never truly appreciate being appreciated just for what you can do until you've been treated unjustly at least once or twice.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 5, 2008)

Tracy said:


> My weight has never interfered with my career opportunities. However, when the insurance agency that I work for merged with another small agency in January 2007 I have had to deal with a female boss who thinks that to be accepted and beautiful you have to be THIN.  At the beginning I thought I would go CRAZY listening to her go on about how fat (she is a size 10) she is and how she needs to diet. In June of 2007 they hired a lady who works up front with me and of course she is thin. The favortism that the female boss shows to this lady is so unreal (they have become the best of friends). The female boss tries really hard to get under my skin by doing and saying little things. I wish she would realize that I do not give a damn about her opinion of me. I have gone back to school to make a career change and I hope my female boss is still here the day I turn in my notice. I have a feeling she will be very shocked to learn my opinion of her.



Ohh, I have worked with a woman like this in the past. I admire your attitude and agree that it will be sweet for you to gloat about your new position at a place that deserves you. I just clicked your prof. and think your eyes and skin are gorgeous. You're beautiful! She probably saves the asinine remarks for you because she's miserable and insecure, but you're not so you not only have all this on your side, but you know it, too  Can't beat that! All the best in your new pursuits :happy:


----------



## cynthialeigh (Jun 5, 2008)

Because I predominantely work in the entertainment industry it does lock me out of many gigs because I'm not whatever size the client seems to think is acceptable. Whether it's actually healthy or not. 

As far as everything else goes, I haven't had any problems, but in some cases, it'd be "the pot calling the kettle black" if someone wanted to tell me my weight was an issue.


----------



## Friday (Jun 8, 2008)

I really feel sorry for some women. It must be a horrible feeling to think that your just a Christmas tree ornament and your value is all in a shiny, fragile outside hiding an empty inside.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 8, 2008)

Back in the early 1990's when my weight was up to 252lbs, I felt it was a factor in me being hired. Mobility in semiconductors simply means, if you don't want to hire me one of your competitors will! It made the process of finding a new a more lengthy process.

Adrian


----------



## Friday (Jun 8, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I just have a hard time agreeing with this I never had an issue when job hunting. Maybe it's the way they carry themselves, I don't know I just know I've never experienced that type of discrimation.



So if you haven't experienced it, it doesn't exist? Solipsism much?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 8, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> I'm really glad you did not have that particular problem in the field. I can tell from many of your posts I've read that you are a caring, intelligent individual you would really make the best of things for a patient.



Thanks, Betty; I do love being a nurse, and learn so much every day about people and about myself. Every challenge (and yesterday was a challenge -- I had a difficult patient with a difficult spouse) gives me more confidence and knowledge to keep trying and do even better.



> Not everyone is that lucky, though. When I went to college, I originally was going to major in Nursing. After one semester, the time came for my application to the School of Nursing within the University I attended. This included a physical. Immediately upon the beginning of the second semester, the Dean of that School called me in for a meeting and said that my admission would be dependent upon me losing weight. At the time, I weighed about 265, and I was very fit. By the end of the year, since I had also had some difficulty with my required Science classes, I changed majors.



You are SHITTING me. That is awful.  I'm so sorry, what a horrible thing for them to say. I think maybe since there is such a shortage of nurses they know they can't pull this kind of crap now; at least half the nurses I know are well over 200 pounds. I think fitness is important, obviously, since we run around a lot but there are all kinds of jobs in nursing, enough so that even someone who did have issues with mobility could find their niche. I hate that we lost you -- you would make a wonderful nurse. 



> I finally feel valued for my skills and abilities, as well as work ethic.



It's sad you had to go through so much to get there, but I'm glad to hear that you're valued. I think a good work ethic is something tremendously undervalued these days. Maybe because it's so rare, lots of bosses don't recognize it when they see it?



Tina said:


> Well, not now, you twat.



Yer killin' me here. I LOVE that. 



BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I just have a hard time agreeing with this I never had an issue when job hunting. Maybe it's the way they carry themselves, I don't know I just know I've never experienced that type of discrimation.



Are you saying that you don't agree that it exists? Or that it just isn't an issue with you?

I've never had a problem finding work, even at over 300 pounds, and I'm probably one of the most size self-hating individuals I know. I carry a lot of shame from childhood abuse and abandonment, and truly felt I was an ugly piece of shit when I was big (and still do, but much less) and I think I carried myself as such. So to follow your logic, I should never have been able to find a job, but even in downtown chi chi San Francisco, I was able to find work as an admin in the Financial District. Even jobs that asked for someone with a "professional" or "front office" appearance were ready to scoop me up when I was in the mid 250's. I have no idea why I wasn't discriminated against other than that I was just plain lucky. 



TraciJo67 said:


> What I've observed is that the better educated some people are, the more outrageously bigoted they can be. Although I should know better by now, it still sometimes manages to surprise me ... hearing a college-educated professional with a Master's degree making fun of a client for being so large that he is considered disabled ... or hanging up the phone with someone who speaks English as a second language and going off on a tangent about how he/she should "learn ze Engrish" upon getting "off the boat" and landing in this country.



Yep, this happens to me as well. I'm shocked by it, because I think better educated people should have better manners. But, you know what? Education doesn't buy you a soul. It just makes you more articulate, better able to professionally verbalize hateful feelings.




goofy girl said:


> My weight has definitely kept me from getting jobs I had applied for in the past...of course they were usually receptionist or hotel desk positions-things like that. One woman that interviewed actually said to me "As the receptionist, you would be the first impression our clients would have of our company. Do you think that would be appropriate?" I don't remember what I said but I KNOW I turned really red, and finished the interview the best that I could. Fortunately I have a great job now and no problem at all.



Oh my God, that's awful.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Donna (Jun 8, 2008)

Solipsism? Wow, had to look that one up...and glad I did. Thanks for adding a new word to my vocabulary Ms Friday. :wubu:

Regarding my weight's effect on my career, I think it has had a tremendous impact. I have found, however, that when I am very conscious of it, I become hypersensitive to the point that it effects my behavior. I think we can all agree there are fat bigots everywhere (ironically including here at Dims.) And no matter how one carries themselves, they can and will draw the ire of these bigots. I think, maybe, the key is how we react (or over-react) to the bigotry. I know it's important to acknowledge it's there, but I try so very hard not to give it credence. I can't control what someone thinks of me, only what I think of myself. 

That being said, I think that being fat has effected the way I approach my career. I have always felt like I had to try ten times harder, work ten times longer and produce ten times as much as my coworkers. In short, being fat has made me a corporate over achiever. It has, time and time again, made me the go-to girl in the office. And while I sometimes get a little bitter about it, for the most part I enjoy being the go-to person. It means I am needed. It gives me he ego stroke I crave from work. I think if I had been what society calls average, I might not have felt the need to try so hard or be so competitive.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 8, 2008)

My weight seems to have had no affect on my getting hired at my current job, nor does it seem to be an issue with me moving up the ladder as I've already received one promotion and plan to go after others as they become available. I will say though, that there are days, when the shit is really hitting the fan and I'm running from one end of the airport to the other or I'm lifting my 20th, 60lb bag that I feel every one of my pounds. Its then that I have to wonder if I were smaller would it be easier? I dont know...


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 8, 2008)

_When I lived in Connecticut and was interviewing, I felt my size was an issue. I tended to apply for jobs in Stamford, Greenwich, Darien...all very upscale areas (that is where most of the well paying jobs in my field were). And all areas where appearance is a big factor in one's success. And I am on the smaller side! They want the high end, uber thin, blonde and tan ones there.

Since moving to Maine, it has not been even remotely a problem! There are so many BMW's (Big Maine Women) up here that I fit right in. In my new job (customer service/sales rep for a telephone company) and in my last job (technical support for a cable company), the bigger folks WAYYY outnumbered the skinnies. In both companies, they feed us outrageously well, and constantly.

I count myself as very fortunate, and my heart goes out to those who have been discriminated against. It seems in Northern New England they appreciate a woman with meat on her bones...better for snuggling in the long, cold winters._


----------



## Tad (Jun 10, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> at least half the nurses I know are well over 200 pounds. I think fitness is important, obviously, since we run around a lot but there are all kinds of jobs in nursing, enough so that even someone who did have issues with mobility could find their niche.





Ella Bella said:


> My weight seems to have had no affect on my getting hired at my current job, nor does it seem to be an issue with me moving up the ladder as I've already received one promotion and plan to go after others as they become available. I will say though, that there are days, when the shit is really hitting the fan and I'm running from one end of the airport to the other or I'm lifting my 20th, 60lb bag that I feel every one of my pounds. Its then that I have to wonder if I were smaller would it be easier? I dont know...



Something that I was wondering about with regard to the nurses, but applies in Ella's situation too, I think.....

For sure being on your feet all day, especially if you having to move rapidly, is going to be harder when you are bigger. But when it comes lifting/pushing/rolling patients/bags/whatever, I'd think maybe at least some degree of size would be an advantage? Not that your arms are automatically stronger, but your legs are bound to be stronger, and you have more mass to balance things off....I mean, I would think that you'd carry a 60lb bag more easily than would a colleague who was 110 pounds, no? Likewise if you have to roll a 200 pound patient onto their side or something like that?

Not that most employers would give credit to that.....although I've wondered about in nursing, if there would be some bias against very petite women, with concern that they would not be able to keep up?


----------



## TropicalFish (Jun 12, 2008)

I think my weight made it very difficult to find a job, but once I did find a job I really really really lucked out. I work at a small boutique law firm that cares more about you as a person than as an employee and they gave me chances no other place would. They don't treat me at all differently because of my weight and I get lots of praise all the time. It's pretty unreal where I work. I thank my lucky stars every day!


----------



## amber83 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm sure it has in the past for me, but, I think these days, many, but not all, employers are not looking at the physique of the employee as much as the cost/benefit. If you have training, that's less of an investment they have to put into you. 

And, if they do discriminate against you for being fat, would you really want to be in that environment? 

Personally, my company does not seem to have this problem. We have people of all shapes, sizes, nationalities, backgrounds and colors here. We pride ourselves on being liberal and open. Considering where I live, that's what drew me to apply to work here. Back then, I was much bigger than I am now, and I landed the job on the first interview.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 19, 2011)

I had to temp for 10 years before finally getting a permanent job. And I have a college degree. I had applied for jobs at the companies I was temping at before, but was always turned down. Now I wonder if discrimination wasn't part of it. I was a size 16 for years, varied a little bit when I tried various fad diets but now am a size 18, thanks in part to dieting.

I finally landed a permanent job after a year and a half as a temp at a major grocery retail company at their HQ doing advertising-related stuff. First job that really actually pertains to my college degree in marketing. I have been there going on 3 years now (will be as of this fall). I'll be happy when I hit the 5-year mark so I can delete the temp jobs from my resume except for the grocery company.

I don't count the 8-hour a day envelope-stuffing temp job from hell as a marketing job even though they said it was a marketing assistant job. All it was, was envelope stuffing for 8 hours a day, and the boss was a b****. 

Thank goodness my current job is decent, and I'm going to be getting an MBA degree paid for in part by my company starting this fall.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 19, 2011)

I am sure somewhere along the lines I didn't get a job because of my weight, but I'll never know so not much point worrying about it. 

I am sure ugly people have the same problem or anyone who is unappealing for whatever reason to the person hiring. 

I've never had a problem getting call center work, which is a very good job for fat people.


----------



## Pitch (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh yeah, it's definitely screwed me up something fierce. I got hired for a job and waited for my orientation which they never invited me to attend nor scheduled me for. Fun times.


----------



## Steph78 (Jun 19, 2011)

I've always been worried that my weight might affect my ability to obtain a job (or a promotion), but it hasn't so far. Although, I've mainly worked for government agencies and they seem to be very diligent in making sure that they hire/promote based on qualifications.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 19, 2011)

I had started to feel like I was being looked over for promotions but my job is very specialized. My company changed my supervisor three times in just over a year and I was the only one who knew what to do so I guess they were keeping me around so everything would flow smoothly. Now that things seem to have stabilized they are talking about giving me a raise so everything seems to have worked out.


----------



## crayola box (Jun 20, 2011)

It hasn't but fear that it would just fuels my procrastination and timidity in applying.


----------



## Miss Hel (Jun 20, 2011)

I've also worked for the government for 12 years and was much slimmer when I started. I've just applied for another job in another govt dept. I was interviewed last week.
If I don't get it - I really hope its not due to my weight, but I don't think anyone would ever come out and say it - cos its illegal to discriminate.
They'd hide it as something else.

It amazes me from the examples given - just how many employers think its fine to discriminate based on weight.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jun 20, 2011)

The last job I had, which was in government, I was discriminated against by my boss and her boss because of my colour rather than my weight. Definitely one of the reasons why I'm grateful for unions because they were a great support for me and if they didn't exist, those two might have had their brakelines cut.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Jun 20, 2011)

When I was in grad school, I worked for this lab that had a LOT of sexual harassment/creeper vibe going on. Being larger actually helped me in my career as I wasn't seen as attractive by any of those guys and could go on with my work without being bothered...eventually blowing them out of the water professionally [Insert evil laugh here: heh, heh, heh].

Interestingly, when I went looking for a job, I interviewed at a place in one of the fittest cities in the US where the employees all ate salads and talked about their gyms and yoga classes during lunch. I thought I'd never fit in, but I matched the job to a "T" and they hired me. I was very lucky.


----------



## Jello404 (Jun 21, 2011)

I dont think its as big of a problem as it used to be.


----------

